# Congratulations to our New Microsoft MVP - Patrick!!



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Patrick !!! :dance:

Very happy for you! 

Rayda


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Patrick.......WTG!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Well done. Great work! :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations . . well deserved! !


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Patrick, very well deserved. :thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go !

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Patrick: Well deserved


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Patrick.

Well deserved indeed!

John


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Mission accomplished eh, Patrick ^^ ? Well done!

So, got the next goal lined up yet?

Andy.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! Well done and congratulations, Patrick!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations, Patrick.:thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome work, man! :thumb:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone, it means a lot!



> So, got the next goal lined up yet?


:rofl: You could say that!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations indeed Patrick, great work :thumb:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats! Nice work.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well done Patrick. 
J & K.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Excellent, well earned congratulations.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations and well done!


----------

